# motor/controller recommendation for jetta



## adiel (Sep 21, 2009)

I am in the planning phase for an ev conversion of a 1997 jetta. What motor/controller would you guys recommend? 

Thanks,
Adiel


----------



## azdeltawye (Dec 30, 2008)

adiel said:


> I am in the planning phase for an ev conversion of a 1997 jetta. What motor/controller would you guys recommend?
> 
> Thanks,
> Adiel


 
I'm converting a 2001 Jetta with an 11" Kostov and plan on using the new EVnetics Soliton1 controller. This motor/controller choice is probably a bit of an overkill for this vehicle but I wanted it to be fun to drive. I had to use a really BIG shoehorn to get that motor to fit in the Jetta. A 9" motor would be much easier to mount IMHO.


----------



## adiel (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks do you have pictures of your motor installed? I am leaning towards a warp9 motor.

Adiel


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

A 9" should do that vehicle just fine. Go with 144 or more voltage and a good controller. The car is not a light weight but not overly heavy either. 

Pete


----------



## adiel (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks Pete.  One more quick question if you dont mind. With the warp9 and 144v configuration, do you think its worth paying the extra $$$ for a Soliton1 controller or will I be fine with the curtis 1231c?

Thanks,
Adiel


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

Well with the excellent choices you have over Curtis, I'd go with one of the better controllers. I'd choose either Synkromotive or Soliton1. Hands down the little extra for the controllers is well worth the money over the Curtis. I think the Synkromotive is also cheaper by a touch than the Curtis. Mine is working well. 

Pete


----------



## adiel (Sep 21, 2009)

Pete, the Synkromotive sounds like a good choice $$$  Will it handle the warp9/144v configuration? How has your usage/testing of the Synkromotive been so far? I live in a hot temperature/high humidity zone (miami, florida)

Thanks,
Adiel


----------



## azdeltawye (Dec 30, 2008)

adiel said:


> Thanks do you have pictures of your motor installed? ...
> 
> Adiel


Like I said it was a pretty tight fit. There is only about 1/2" clearance between the rear of the motor and the frame rail. The motor and tranny had to be mated together prior to installing into the vehicle. And it was much easier to bring the motor/tranny up from underneath the car rather than from above with a hoist. 

I will eventually have a detailed write-up complete with 27 8X10 color glossy photographs and a description on the back of each one once I finish and get this thing on the road...


----------



## adiel (Sep 21, 2009)

Excellent Job.  How are you going to do your power steering since now you dont have room for a pulley? Or are you going to use a manual steering rack?

Adiel


----------



## azdeltawye (Dec 30, 2008)

adiel said:


> Excellent Job.  How are you going to do your power steering since now you dont have room for a pulley? Or are you going to use a manual steering rack?
> 
> Adiel


Thanks. 
I'm using an electric power steering pump from a Toyota MR2. Check out the wiki: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19505


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

adiel said:


> Pete, the Synkromotive sounds like a good choice $$$  Will it handle the warp9/144v configuration? How has your usage/testing of the Synkromotive been so far? I live in a hot temperature/high humidity zone (miami, florida)
> 
> Thanks,
> Adiel


i live in a very hot area too. So far so good. Yes it will handle the 144 volts and the warp 9. The controller is rated to power up to 156 volts. You may want to consider the Soliton1 but if you are on a tighter budget and don't want a race car then the Synkro should do you fine. They are going to do some other controllers too. 

Pete


----------



## adiel (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks Pete. It looks like the Synkromotive will be my choice. Did you have to setup liquid cooling? 

Azdeltawye, where did you purchase your MR2 pump? That sounds like a possible solution for me also. 

Thanks,
Adiel


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

No, it has a built in cooling fan. No way to do any thing else. Keeps it' cool even when the outside temp is hovering at 105 to 108 degrees. That is not even the temp on the blacktop. OUCH!

Pete


----------



## azdeltawye (Dec 30, 2008)

adiel said:


> ... Azdeltawye, where did you purchase your MR2 pump? That sounds like a possible solution for me also.
> 
> Thanks,
> Adiel


http://www.car-part.com/


----------

